# Career Advice Needed



## Tarkus (Jan 24, 2005)

I am in search of some career advice. I am a 50 year old self employed musician that has really fallin in love with computers (especially hardware). So in my search I found a local college that offers a kind of crash course in A+, Network+, and Security The A+ certification is $1600, two nights a week. My general plan was to get A+ certified and then try to find some work. I would be perfectly happy with a part time job with no benefits in a small computer store doing upgrades and repairs. I figured I can get into Network+ and Security later if needed. But then I talked to a Technical school who offers the whole program including internship at a place like CompUSA, job placement, resumes, etc. Cost is 14K and full time classes for about a year. That’s not really doable for me both cost and time. They made it a point to tell me If I went to the local college for the A+ certification, I’d be left with nothing and unable to find a job. They said I might as well go work at McDonalds. So now I am very confused. I can’t afford to waist $1600. But I like the price and time commitment. Is what I’m describing feasible? What should I do? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

The A+ certification is a nice feather in your cap. Most places won't even let you in the door without any certifications. If I were the tech school, I would probably tell you the same thing into scaring you into spending your money. If you got the time and can afford the price, it would be worth it.


----------

